# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 26.04.2015 - 03.05.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *106*, суммарный объем: *5497* мб Извлечено файлов: *4682*, суммарный объем: *10441* мб Признаны легитимными: *2248* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *195*, в частности:
 c:program filesxtabcmdshell.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rx, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filesxtabbrowerwatchff.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rw, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filesxtabsuptab.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SubTab.b, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filesxtabbrowerwatchch.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rw, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:windowssystem32driversinnfd_1_10_0_14.sys - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Vitruvian.j, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filesanyprotectexanyprotect.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.hpxh, карантин 863553F27B3DEB763B69D3DE52F79682 c:program filesinfonaut_1.10.0.14serviceinsvc.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Vitruvian.i, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:programdatawindowsmangerprotectprotectwindowsman  ager.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WProtManager.u, карантин 582DEB283ADFA3100C5C2BCF2C980E2A c:windowssystem32drivers{df8eec40-f909-439c-9ffe-3fee212f71b9}gw64.sys - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Yotoon.sze, карантин 582DEB283ADFA3100C5C2BCF2C980E2A c:program files (x86)tnt2profiles10993passport.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bgk, карантин B140E16398C08A3B94E85704153A016F
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *22*, в частности:
 c:program filesxtabcmdshell.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rx, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filesxtabbrowerwatchch.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rw, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filesxtabsuptab.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SubTab.b, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filesxtabbrowerwatchff.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rw, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program files (x86)xtabcmdshell.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SearchProtect.rx, карантин 08EBCF1A2C21129F707620A5634807C7 c:program files (x86)xtabsuptab.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SubTab.b, карантин 08EBCF1A2C21129F707620A5634807C7 c:usersfindepappdataroamingsujfyrorfk.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CroRi.fte, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:program filescrossbrowsecrossbrowseapplicationutility.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.CrossRider.koi, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 c:usersfindepappdataroamingeawtheidb.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CroRi.fte, карантин B0FF0894F289AF6E9AE6A7AB5AFC5B09 Ожидают классификации: *2239*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

